

Coffee vs. beer: Which drink makes you more creative?  - uladzislau
https://ooomf.com/blog/coffee-vs-beer-effects-on-creativity/

======
jmduke
Slightly unrelated: this post seemed eerily familiar, so I googled the first
sentence and realized why: it was posted on Medium, too.
([https://medium.com/what-i-learned-
today/f7fcb3b786b1](https://medium.com/what-i-learned-today/f7fcb3b786b1))

This is, I think, the chief issue with services like Posthaven, Medium, and
Svbtle: by buying into the centralized platform, it means that you're putting
your valuable content on some other service instead of using it to further
your personal/corporate brand. The simple solution is to repost it, but that
leads to the same issues GameFAQs faced with popular titles released on
multiple platforms: when the network is split, the network effect weakens and
the discourse suffers.

------
mathattack
This makes some sense. On personal experience, alcohol can facilitate group
discussions too. It's social, everyone talks open ideas, and can stretch a
little more. But it's much worse for deep thinking. It's also worse for
thinking 2nd or 3rd order effects. (Or consequences)

Coffee is great for productivity, but it's very much a "Stay on target... Stay
on target..." type of drink for me.

This is somewhat consistant with the article.

------
neckro23
Beer with coffee in it. Problem solved!

------
gverri
If you want creativity nothing beats Cannabis.

But between the two definitely beer.

~~~
mcdoh
I always _felt_ as though I'd be more creative, but I'd smoke and still be in
the same bind. I __was __able to churn out tons of code, but I 'd have a lot
of bug fixing to do later.

------
throwaway10001
Beer, IMO. Sometimes you need to forget the status quo and dream....

